# Lets see whats under this mess



## tucker01 (Feb 16, 2004)

Well time to start trimming the fat coming up to the April 31st deadline.  I have ten weeks to be perfect and see what I can mold this slab into.

I would like to think I have gained some considerable size in muscle.  I will being doing some measurements tonite, and taking some starting photos.  Also Tomorrow I will be getting my BF measured, haven't had one done in a while, so better check it out and see what I have to deal with.  I am hoping I am not too high over 20%, but we'll see. 

Any way then Plan is to do TP's Carb Cycling with a push/pull split 2 on 1 off 2 on 1 off repeat.  I am thinking about doing cardio once a week to start, but we'll see what my BF comes back like.  Not to sure how to split up the Carb Cycles to match my workout program, will need a little help here???? 

There is no Workout tonite but I do have hockey.  Today will be a no Carb Day.

Todays Meals will look like this, hopefully I have figured this out alright

Meal 1
50 g Optimum Whey
5 Fish Oil

Meal 2 
1.5 cups 2% Cottage Cheese
Cinn
Stevia

Meal 3
Chicken
Romaine
Apple Cider Vinegar
Fish Oil

Meal 4
1.5 Tuna
Romaine
1 tsp Flax
ACV

Meal 5
Pork
Cauliflower
Fish Oil

Meal 6
2 scoops ON Whey
Fish Oil

Supps 
Multi Vit
Vit C 1-2 Grams
Ginkgo Biloba
Finishing off Swole v2

Let me know your thoughts

Thanks
Iain


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

No carb day for you too? We can suffer together! I will be keeping my eye on you in your new journal! Good luck!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey buddy, you, me, and Jill Carb cycling!  I work out on my High and low carb days and have off on the no carb day. That works pretty well for me. Let me know how you like the no carb day!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2004)

How many fish oils per day total are you taking?

What are your macros for the day?

I'd like to see the cottage cheese meal moved to bedtime instead.

What does your split look like and we can figure out your days.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> How many fish oils per day total are you taking?
> 
> What are your macros for the day?
> ...



15- 20 fish

Meal 1
50 g Optimum Whey
5 Fish Oil
P 46 C 4 F 5 

Meal 2 
1.5 cups 2% Cottage Cheese
Cinn
Stevia
P 47 C 12 F 7

Meal 3
Chicken
Romaine
Apple Cider Vinegar
5 Fish Oil
P 44 C 3 F 10

Meal 4
1.5 Tuna
Romaine
1 tsp Flax
ACV
P 44 C 3 F 10

Meal 5
Pork
Cauliflower
P 48 C 5 F 8

Meal 6
2 scoops ON Whey
5 Fish Oil
P 46 C 4 F5

Totals 
P 275 C 27 F 45
Cals 1618 Damn isn't that pretty freakin low

Then a low carb day would be 2425 with 230g of carbs
and a high carb day, not sure yet.

Breaks down over 6 six days which screws things up a little
ie. This Week
Mon - No workout
Tues - Pull
Wed - Push
Thurs - No
Fri - Pull
Sat - Push
Sun- no
Basically a 2 on 1 off Plan with an A and B day


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2004)

> Cals 1618 Damn isn't that pretty freakin low


Its only 1 day - you'll survive 

Mon - No workout - No Carb
Tues - Pull - High
Wed - Push - Low
Thurs - No - No
Fri - Pull - High
Sat - Push - Low
Sun- no - No


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 16, 2004)

I was pretty freakin hungry when I woke up this morning, I'll just have you know. 

So I can just keep going High, low, no?

With this I will be constantly providing my pull exercises with an extra benefit ie high Carb Day. and Push exercises will be lacking, or am I wrong in thinking this???


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2004)

I don't think it will have any effect but why not switch it up every week.  Pull/Push/Rest then the next week Push/Pull/Rest and keep the High, Low, No.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 16, 2004)

Cool Thanks J!

Much Appreciated.  :starving: they need a smilie for this.

Thanks

Iain


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2004)

The no Carb was hard the first 2-3 times for me but now I love those days best!  I don't notice any difference lifting between High and low carb days if that means anything to you!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 16, 2004)

Thats what I would figure.

230+ g of Carbs is alot for me


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2004)

Yeah, me too. High Carb days are hard because I feel I have to eat more carbs than I desire to.


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Yeah, me too. High Carb days are hard because I feel I have to eat more carbs than I desire to.


HIGH carb days are my fav!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 17, 2004)

*Proposed High Carb Day?*

Meal 1
2 scoops ON
60g Fibre one
68g Oat Bran
1 Pear
5 Fish Oil

P 61 C 120 F 15

Meal 2
1.5 Cups 1% Cottage Cheese
Stevia
Cinnamon

P 42 C 9 F 3

Meal 3
8 oz Pork
Romaine
ACV
10 Oz Yam
Apple
5 Fish oil

P 54 C 106 F 14

Meal 4
Tuna
Romaine
Flax
ACV

P 44 C 3 F 10

Meal 5
Turkey Chili
Brown Rice
5 Fish Oil
1/2 Apple

P 45 C 96 F 12

Meal 6
2 scoops ON
90 Grams Oats
1/2 Apple

P 70 C 118 F 15

Totals
P 316 C 452 F 69

Cals 3693

Last two meals are High Carbs because I usually work out late at night

I accounted for fruits in totals and didn't account for dietary fibre,  That is pretty freakin high.  I probably could have eaten more for meal 1 but would have been late for work,  probably one of the negatives of using a Protein Shake.

Any thoughts High Carb day?


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2004)

Jodi gets mad when you count your carbs on high carb days. Just a warning!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 17, 2004)

I am just showing them so she gets an idea of what my caloric totals will be


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I am just showing them so she gets an idea of what my caloric totals will be


Looks good but DO NOT MEASURE YOUR CARBS 

Eat til your satisified and I don't care if its 10oz. of yam or 15 oz. yam.  EAT DAMMIT!  Trust me after a few days of this you will appreciate these high carb days


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 17, 2004)

Well I am pretty happy  (for me atleast).

I gained minimal BF over my bulk which is awesome 

When I started this I was around 19% BF and am now 19.7%

Measurements
Chest 13
Tri 12.6
Suprailium 23.6
Ab 24.5
Thigh 21.7
Subscapula 26.1
Midaxillary 19.5

I know I am not a specimen of a bodybuilder but we all have to start somewhere.

So as what to achieve now.  I would like to drop down my BF% obviously.  Would 10-12% be a realistic goal? at 12% BF that would require losing 18.44 lbs of BF over 11 weeks or 1.67 lbs /week.  Seems pretty realistic to me.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 17, 2004)

*Pull 02/17*

Rack Dead
135x10 w/u
225x10 w/u
315x6
315x5
275x6

BB Row
135x10
185x6
205x5

WG Hammer Strenght Pull down
270x8
320x6
270x7

SLDL
135x10
225x6
225x5

Lying Leg Curls
150x8
165x8
150x8

BB Curl
100x6
100x6
100x6

Ab Machine
210x6
210x6
210x6

Ab Leg Raise Machine
120x6
120x6
120x6


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 17, 2004)

Not a great workout, but got better as it went along.  Full feeling from all the carbs makes things a little harder while working out.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2004)

Why is there an april 21st deadline?  competing?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 17, 2004)

Not officially competing (maybe someday, gotta long way to go)

But I am competing against myself and this online competition.

Last time I was this weight was after my first year of University, can you say fat bastard, went from 205 to 230+.  So I am mainly doing this for myself, to educate me about my bodies reactions and a sense of pride


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Not a great workout, but got better as it went along.  Full feeling from all the carbs makes things a little harder while working out.


Well your not suppose to stuff yourself silly 

Just eat til your satisfied on high carb days.  Not to the point that your full


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 17, 2004)

Full= satisfied  

Actually after the first few high carb meals I felt fine.  It was that last one,  I switched up the Rice with Whole Wheat Pasta mixed into my chili.  I ate alot but didn't feel full.  I was just bloated by the time I went to workout.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 18, 2004)

Looking good. Good news about your BF! That's awesome. And if 230=fat bastart, what was I? (275)


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 18, 2004)

looking good IAD...cant wait to see your  pics on the 31st


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks J'Bo! 

Time to trim the fat


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2004)

Well, I just had my two upper Wisdom teeth removed.  Must say that is nothing compared to what I thought it would be.

My mouth is frozen :neutral: 

Drinking water is th weirdest feeling


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2004)

Eating my cottage Cheese was even more interesting


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2004)

*Proposed Meals Low Carb 02/18*

Meal 1
2 scoops ON
1 cup Oat Bran
1/3cup Fibre one
Fish 
Berries

P 58 C 80 F 14

Meal 2
1.5 Cups 1% CC
Stevia
Cinnamon

P 42 c 9 F 3

Meal 3
8 oz Pork Tenderloin
1 cup Romaine
ACV
Fish oil

P 48 C trace F 13

Meal 4
1.5 Tuna
Flax 
ACV
1 cup Romaine

P 44 C 3 F 10

Meal 5
Chicken
Rice
Broccoli
1/2 Apple
Fish oil

P 58 C 75 F 14

Meal 6
2 scoops ON
.75 cup oats 
1/2 Apple

P 64 C 77 F 12

Totals
P 314 C 241 F 66
Cals 2800

OK ?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2004)

If you are training in between meals 5 & 6 it looks good


----------



## Rissole (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey Iain  Good luck buddy.
Do all you American/Canadians know heaps about diet?? You all seem to count stuff really easy.... i know sweet f/a (prolly along with thr rest of Australia) Han says eat this, so thats what i eat


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2004)

Fitday.com Helps, but I usually eat certain types of foods, and remember what there values are around.

That way when I don't plan anything out, I can just grab something and eat it knowing it will fit in my plan.

Arm's Looking Large in and in Charge


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2004)

Jodi,

What about Cardio?  None Yet or 1 a week?

Any Recommendations on Supps, currently just planning a clean diet. 

Thanks
Iain


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2004)

Don't you play hockey?  I think thats enough cardio for now.

You could start ECY if you'd like.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2004)

ECY might be hard 

But I will see if I can get some down the road.

In Canada, the Ephedra ban is already in place,  Ephedrine may only be sold in 8mg doses


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2004)

You can always take the E at 16mg at a time.  That is what I do and I take it 4-5 times a day instead of 3 large doses.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2004)

*Push 02/18*

Well the Dentist said no physical activities for 24 hours after getting my wisdom teeth removed, and I said fuck the Dentist 

Ended up being one of my better workouts

Incline DB Press
50x10 w/u
50x10 w/u
80x9
90x8
80x8

Hammer Strength Press
180x8
180x8
180x6

Pec Dec
195x8
195x8
195x7

45 Leg Press
270x10 w/u
450x10 w/u
630x8
720x8
720x8

Single Leg Ext
120x8
135x8
135x6

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press
140x10
180x8
180x8

Behind the Back Cable Lateral
20x10
25x8
30x8

Rev Pec Dec 
125x8
135x8

Standing Calve Raise
275x8
275x8
275x8

CG Bench Press
135x10
185x7
185x6

Overhead Machine Tri Ext
180x8
210x8
210x7


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2004)

You should get your wisdom teeth out more often!  Great w/o!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks Rock!  I wish I could have that much focus and energy every workout 

Really annoys me sometimes


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

Man im glad I get to keep my wisdom teeth 

Keep up the good work Ian


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks Prem.

Getting the Wisdom teeth out was a piece of cake.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Meals 02/19 no Carb*

Ok First off no carb days suck ass.  I was fine until about 5pm, then the headaches started kicking in, and all the BS that is associated with no Carbs.  I was freakin miserable.
A Diet Rootbeer at 8 helped a little.

Meal 1
2 scoops ON
Fish oil

Meal 2
Tuna
Romaine
Flax 
ACV

Meal 3
Chicken
Romaine
ACV

Meal 4
2 scoops ON
Fish oil

Meal 5
Chicken
Brocolli

Meal 6
1% CC
Cinn
Stevia

Multi vit
Vit C
Gingko Biloba
Swole v2


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2004)

It gets better buddy! Trust me  But I always keep Ibuprofen around on No carb days still


----------



## Jill (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Meals 02/19 no Carb*



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Ok First off no carb days suck ass.


I could have told you that! Just remember a carb day is right around the corner!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

What do you guys do for energy on no carb days? 
I dont have real bad cravings, headaches are bearable
but no amount of caffiene will keep me reasonably awake..and by this i mean, not bumping into stuff when i walk


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2004)

I felt like I was in a different world from about 5pm till I went to bed.

Worst thing was I was at the mall with the wife (returning baby things) and all you can smell is Cinnabon, Damn!

Plus all the other shit you see everywhere

As for how I keep energy up during no carb days, I dunno, I just do it, as long as I find my self preoccupied at work during the week or playing xbox on the weekend, I just have to focus on other things.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 20, 2004)

Every single night since I started this diet, I've dreamed about eating tons of good (bad) food, all night long!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2004)

that must suck, no really, you must be going mad!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 20, 2004)

Actually I'm not doing to bad but wish I was seeing better results.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2004)

don't worry, change is a slow thing unfortunately.  Just keep truckin'.  I 'll bet ya you'll be impressed with the results at the end.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Meals 02/20 High Carb*

MEal 1
2 scoops ON
Oat Bran
Fibre one
Berries
Fish oil

Meal 2
1.5 cups 1% CC
Stevia
Cinn

Meal 3
Chicken
Romaine
ACV
Yam
Apple

Meal 4
Tuna
Romaine
ACV
Flax

Meal 5  I was out for an unplanned dinner and this was a high carb meal
Steak Filet
Garden Salad no dressing
Baked Potato w/salsa 
Mushrooms
Onions

Meal 6
2 scoops ON
oats
fibre one
apple


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Pull 02/20*

Hammer Strength Rows
90x10 w/u
180x10 w/u
270x10
360x8
3608

CG Cable Rows
220x7
220x6
200x7

DB Shrugs
90x10
110x8
110x6

Lying Leg Curls
90x16 w/u
165x8
165x8
165x7

Seated Leg Curls
165x10
180x8
180x7

Standing Leg Curls
75x7
75x7
75x7

DB Hammer Curls
45x8
50x8
55x6

Hammer Strength Preacher Curls
70x10
90x8
100x7

Seated incline Maching Curls
170x8
170x8
170x8

Straight Bar Cable Curls
120x8
120x7
120x6

Rope Crunch
110x6
110x4
110x4

Ab Machine
205x5
205x4


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 22, 2004)

Its a boy 

Born Sat Feb 21 @ 2:19 pm

8 lbs 1oz 21 " long


----------



## Jill (Feb 22, 2004)

Congrats ID!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

AWESOME!!! Congratulations buddy! Is he cute? Does he have a name yet? 8lbs is great, sounds like a BB to me


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks Guys

Yep Kyle Jacob

Take a look in my Gallery


----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2004)

He is oh so cute! I love how babys smell=baby powder, usually!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

He is cute! And that's a great name, I like it.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

WoW! Congrats man.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Meals 02/23 No Carb*

Meal 1 
2 scoops ON
Fish oil

Meal 2 
1.5 C 1% CC
Cinn
Stevia

Meal 3
10 oz Chicken
Romaine
ACV

Meal 4
Tuna
Romaine
ACV
Flax

MEal 5
8 oz Salmaon
Cauliflower

Meal 6
2 scoops ON
fish oil


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

Congrats Iain - He's beautiful


----------



## Balin (Feb 25, 2004)

I agree with Jodi !!  He is a handsome lad


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks Balin And Jodi 

I see you poking around here every so often Balin,  good to see ya.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 28, 2004)

*Meals 02/27 High Carb*

Meal 1
2 scoop ON
Oat Bran
Fiber one
Whole grain bread
berries

Meal 2
2 scoop ON
flax

Meal 3
Turkey chili
bown rice
pear

Meal 4
1% cc
stevia
cinn

Meal 5
Beef
caluiflower
yam
1/2 apple

Meal 6
2 scoops pp
oats
1/2 apple


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 28, 2004)

*workout legs 02/27*

well I decided to change up my workkout routine a little.
I like the push pull routine but I don't think my legs get adequate attention so as of now workouts will follow legs/push/pull/rest

squat machine
270x8
360x6
270x8
270x8

Leg Press
540x10
630x8
630x8
630x8

Leg ext
240x10
255x8
255x8

sldl
135x10
225x7
225x6
225x4

lying leg curls
150x8
165x6
150x8

seated leg curls
165x8
180x7
165x8

standing calve raise
280x8
280x8
280x8

dnkey calve raise
300x8
300x8
300x8


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2004)

How Kyle Jacob doing?

AND, hows  the carb cycling going? Ive stepped my program up a notch!! Have a super weekend!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 28, 2004)

He is doing awesome thanks.

He is so cool, it is pretty amazing.

Well my diet wasn't up to par since he was born, and I hadn't been to the gym in a week until last night. Just too many things going on.

I think everything is back under control now, and I have stepped up my diet.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 28, 2004)

*Meals 02/28 No Carb*

Meal 1
2 scoops ON
Flax

Meal 2
2% CC
Stevia
Cinn

Meal 3
8 oz Beef Tenderloin
Romaine

Meal 4
2 scoops on
Fish oil

Meal 5
10 oz Sirloin
Romaine
Onions

Meal 6
2% CC
Cinn
Stevia


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 28, 2004)

*Push 02/28*

BB Bench
bar x10 
135x15
185x10
225x7
225x6
225x5

Inlcine DB
70x8
90x5
80x7

Pec Dec
180x8
180x8
180x8

Hammer Strength Shoulder
180x8
180x7
180x6

Cable Lat Raise (behind BAck)
25x8
25x8
25x8

CG Bench
135x8
135x8
185x5

Machine Overhead Press
180x8
210x6
210x6

Rope Press Downs
110x8
110x8
110x8


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 28, 2004)

Oh an BTW some family members and I went in on a cow.

got my meat today.  MMMMmm  Beef


----------



## Jodi (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Oh an BTW some family members and I went in on a cow.
> 
> got my meat today.  MMMMmm  Beef


 Lucky - make some beef jerkey


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 28, 2004)

Got any good recipes?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 28, 2004)

Remove all fat from meat, slice into 1/8" or 1/4" strips with the grain.  Marinate strips in a solution of: 1 tbsp. onion powder 1 tsp. garlic powder 1/2 tsp. pepper Worcestershire sauce or Tabasco sauce for hot or Low Sodium Soy Sauce or do all 3   Add enough water to cover the meat.  

Marinate overnight and then drain marinated strips on towels.  Place stips on an oven rack so they are not touching. 200 degree oven or lowest setting. Place foil in bottom of oven to catch drippings. Leave them in until you can bend but not break them.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Pull 02/29*

rack deadlift
135*10
225*10
315*7
335*5
315*6

BB rows
135*10
185*7
205*4 drop
185*5 drop
135*8

wg hammer strength pull downs
270*8
270*8
320*6

hammer db curls
50*8
55*6
50*7

hammer strength preacher curls
95*8
95*8
95*6

incline machine curls
160*8
170*8
170*7

rope cruch
100*6
100*6
60*10

machine leg raie
150*8
150*8
150*8


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Meals 02/29 Lo Carb*

Meal 1
2 scoops ON
Oat Bran
Fish oil
1/2 apple

Meal 2
2 scoops ON
Oat Bran
1/2 apple

Meal 3
6 oz Beef Tenderloin
Romaine

Meal 4
12 oz Steak
Brocolli
Wild Rice
forgot fruit 

Meal 5
1.5 1% CC
stevia
Cinn


----------



## Jill (Feb 29, 2004)

I had steak too! How did you forget the fruit? Thats the best part!!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 29, 2004)

Lets see whats my excuse.  Oh I got a good one!  This one will work over the ladies as well

I had to change the little ones diaper.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 1, 2004)

*Meals 03/01 no carb*

Meal 1
2 scoops ON
fishoil

Meal 2
1.5 c 1% CC

Meal 3
Chicken
Romaine

Meal 4
Tuna
Romaine

Meal 5
Chicken
Romaine

Meal 6
2 scoops ON
Fish oil


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 1, 2004)

1 hour of ice hockey.

got high sticked nice cut above my lip, won't be shaving for a while.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Meals 03/02 High Carb*

Meal 1 
2 scoops ON
Oats
Whole grain Bread
Nat PB
1/2 pear
fish oil

Meal 2
1.5 c 1% CC
stevia
Cinn
fish oil

Meal 3
turkey chili
yam
1/2 pear

meal 4
tuna
romaine
acv

meal 5
beef tenderloin
brown rice
brocolli

meal 6
2 scoops on
oats
berries


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Legs 03/02*

Squat machine
90x10
180*10
270*8
320x6
270x8

leg press
540x8
630x8
720x4
630x7

leg extens
240x9
255x8
270x8

SLDL
135x10
225x7
245x3
225x6

lying leg curl
150x8
165x7
165x6

single leg curl
75x8
75x8

standing calve raise
285x9
300x8
285x8

donkey calve raise
300x8
300x8

seated calve raise
90x10
135x8


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2004)

How's the progress going?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 2, 2004)

Kyle being born threw things off last week.

Picking up some EC tomorrow, no Yohimbine, its illegal in our friggin communist country.

I haven't noticed alot of progress but, really I haven't been doing it for all that long.  will see how EC effects things, then maybe figure in Cardio after that.

With that said I do like this form of this diet, there is alot of variation and seems to keep me sain.  Even if I don't achieve my goals(though I will), I see myself continuing with this plan.

Other than that nothing really new, just keep punching along


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm glad you are enjoying the plan   I find it refreshing too and half the time I don't feel like I'm dieting.  I also have alot more energy in the gym.....ALOT


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

What's up buddy? It's great your still so committed to this while you have Kyle here now! Awesome job and your lifts are still looking great!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 3, 2004)

I here ya Jodi.  For dieting I haven't had any loss in strength, even if I lift on a no carb day.  It sure doesn't feel like dieting though, that is probably why I like it the most.  I find myself able to eat alot more foods with family. 

Thanks Rock!  It's easy right now, all he does is eat sleep and shit.  Mind you I probably get less sleep now than before, but I am not as tired for whatever reason.

How is everything going for you?  going as planned? measurements still going down, what about weight?  I haven't even looked at a scale since I started.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey ID, dont worry bout the scales, use the mirror 
Good news about Kyle (nice name) lmao about "eat sleep and shit" thats great, mine were like that too, if they're good babies they stay good through the first couple of years anyway 
Hows the lip?? Nasty!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

I haven't weighed for awhile but I feel like my progress is like a roller coaster.  One minute I feel good about my progress, the next I start to freak out I'm nowhere near where I want to be. Worse than my wife I guess!


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I haven't weighed for awhile but I feel like my progress is like a roller coaster.  One minute I feel good about my progress, the next I start to freak out I'm nowhere near where I want to be.


I can totally relate to ya rock.


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

The yoho was stoped at health canada. I guess we are screwed ID. I like e and c alone though!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 4, 2004)

*Meals 03/03 No Carb*

MEal 1
2 scoops on
fish oil

Meal 2
1.5 C 1% CC
stevia
Cinn

Meal 3
chicken
brocolli

Meal 4
2 scoops on
fish oil

Meal 5
Chicken
romaine

Meal 6
2 scoops on
fish oil


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 4, 2004)

*Work out Push 03/03*

BB Bench
bar*10
135*15
185*10
225*7
225*6
225*6

Hammer Strength Press
180*8
180*8
180*7

Pec Dec
165*9
165*9
165*9

DB Shoulder Press
60x8
60x8
60x8

Front/lat/rear raises
20/20/20x7
15/15/15x8

upright rows
110x9
130x9
130x9

Skullcrushers
80x9
80x9
80x9

DB french press
70x8
70x8
80x6

cg press downs
80x8
80x8
80x8


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 4, 2004)

Oh EC, i love you how much I missed you.  I haven't touched the stuff in prob 4 years, what a rush.  Not looking forward to coming off though

oh the not so good side, was a the hospital with the little guy till 2am.  Poor little guy was keeping down his food (3 meals straight), at that age every ounce counts, so better safe than sorry.

doing alot better now.  so the journey of parenthood begins.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 4, 2004)

Do you always start your *push* day with chest?  I would alternate betweeen chest and overhead presses just to mix it up and work the shoulder a little harder.  Also, just a suggestion, I would lower the tricep exercises you are doing.  Nine sets for triceps afer chest and shoulders?  I also place my uprigth rows on pull day, but that is just me.

Just some ideas.  Keep up the hard work.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks Patrick,

Yeah usually I do chest first, try to hit the larger muscle usually with compound movements.  Just like on the pull day I start with back.

For whatever reason, I don't really notice anything from lower volume workouts on arms (probably me not working them properly) so that is why I go with the higher volume


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 4, 2004)

*Meals 03/04 lo carb*

Meal 1
2 scoops on
oat bran
fibre one
1/2 apple
fish oil

Meal 2
1.5 C  1%cc
stevia
Cinn

Meal 3
chicken
romaine
flax 
acv

meal 4
2 scoops on
fish oil

Meal 5
salmon
asparagus
brown rice
1/2 apple

meal 6
2 scoops on
oats
pear


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 4, 2004)

*Pull 03/04*

Hammer Strength CG rows
90x10
180x10
270x8
360x4.5
320x7
270x7

CG cable rows
220x8
210x7
200x6

db shrugs
90x10
100x8
100x8

BB curls
90x8
90x8
90x8

preacher machine curls
135x8
135x8
135x7

rope crunch
70x10
70x9
70x9

ab machine
150x8
150x8
150x8

ab leg raise
120x8
120x8
120x8


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Meals 03/05 no carb*

Meal 1 
2 scoops on
fish oil

Meal 2
tuna
Romaine
ACV

Meal 3
Chicken
Romaine
ACV
Fishoil

Meal 4
2 scoops on
Flax

Meal 5
chicken
brocolli
cauliflower
fish oil


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Oh EC, i love you how much I missed you.  I haven't touched the stuff in prob 4 years, what a rush.  Not looking forward to coming off though
> 
> oh the not so good side, was a the hospital with the little guy till 2am.  Poor little guy was keeping down his food (3 meals straight), at that age every ounce counts, so better safe than sorry.
> ...


I hope he's alright now.  

Your going to be a great parent 

I know EC is the best but it suck when you have to cycle off


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 6, 2004)

thanks Jodi!


 

I guess that is why he never cries in my arms and always in my wifes.  Oh I hope she doesn't read this


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Meals 03/06*

MEal 1
2 scoops on
oats
2 slices whole grain bread
Nat PB
Fish oil
1/2 apple

Meal 2
1.5 C 1% CC
stevia
Cinn

Meal 3
Chicken
Brown Rice
tomato sauce
1/2 apple

Meal 4
filet mignon
green beans
Yam
1/2 pear

Meal 5
2 scoops on
Fish oil


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Legs 03/06*

Had an awesome workout today, short sweet and to the point only 40 mins and tried to shock the muscles

Super set Leg Press/ Leg extension
180x10/ 100x10 w/u
360x10/ 205x10 w/u
540x9/ 220x8
540x9/ 220x8
540x9/ 220x8

MAchine Lunges
80x10
80x10
80x10

Superset Abductor/Aductor
130x8/ 130x8
130x8/ 130x8
130x8/ 130x8

Superset Single DB SLDL/ Lying LEg curl
50x6/ 150x8
50x6/ 150x8
50x6/ 150x8

Some Ass machine (a chick machine, but it always good to try and incoporate different muscles) Still felt like a chick
130x10
130x8
130x8

Superset Standing Calve Raise/ Donkey Calve Raise
285x10/ 300x8
285x8 / 300x8
285x7/ 300x8

Seated Calve Raise
135x8
135x8
135x8


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 7, 2004)

Looks like a great workout buddy! Have you thought about doing GP's P/RR/S for a bit?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 7, 2004)

> Some Ass machine (a chick machine, but it always good to try and incoporate different muscles) Still felt like a chick




Does it make your ass look good?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Looks like a great workout buddy! Have you thought about doing GP's P/RR/S for a bit?




I have tried Gopro's workout in the past, it was something I just couldn't get into,  maybe I will try it again sometime, but I think I am making pretty good progress with the plan I am on.

I am guessing everything is going well for you on it??


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Does it make your ass look good?




As a matter of fact, now that I take a look at it, it does look a little tighter  j/k  It was like a reverse leg raise, I thought I would incorperate some hamstrings with it ???


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I have tried Gopro's workout in the past, it was something I just couldn't get into,  maybe I will try it again sometime, but I think I am making pretty good progress with the plan I am on.
> 
> I am guessing everything is going well for you on it??


It's going pretty well. i think it's good for me to do like 3 cycles on that then switch to what your doing for 2 months. My body get used to things very quickly I think.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 7, 2004)

Agreed  that is why I swtiched up the workout yesterday.

A little shock to the system.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 7, 2004)

*Meals 03/07 No Carb*

Meal 1
2 scoops on
fish oil

Meal 2
1.5 C 1% CC
stevia
Cinn

Meal 3
Chicken
Romaine
ACV

MEal 4
2 scoops on
Fish oil

Meal 5
Sirloin
Cauliflower

Meal 6
2 scoops on
nat pb
fish oil


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 7, 2004)

*Push 03/07*

Incline DB
50x10 w/u
50x10w/u
70x8
90x7
80x7

Hammer strength Press superset push-ups
180x8/ 8
180x8/ 8
180x8/ 8

Cable Cross overs
70x8
70x8
70x8

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press
180x8
180x7
180x6

Behind the back Cable Laterals
25x10
30x8
25x8

Rev Pec Deck
125x8
125x8

Skull Crushers SS w/cg press
80x8/ 80x8
80x8/ 80x8
80x8/ 80x8

Hammer Strength Dips
230x8
230x8


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2004)

Hows the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 doing?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2004)

Awesome thanks Jill. 

I should post a couple more pictures, there are some adorable ones.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2004)

*Meals 03/08 Lo carb*

Meal 1
2 scoops ON
Oat Bran
1/2 pear
fish oil

MEal 2
Tuna
Romaine
ACV

Meal 3
Chicken
Romaine
ACV
Fish oil

Meal 4
2 scoops on
flax

Meal 5
Chicken
brocolli
Cauliflower
Rice
1/2 pear

Meal 6
2 scoops ON
oats
1/2 apple
fish oil


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2004)

*Pull 03/08*

Rack Dead
135x10
225x10
315x6
335x5
315x5 
drop 225x8
drop 135x8

Bent BB Rows
135x10
185x8 
drop 135x8
185x6
drop 135x8

WG Hammer Strength Pull downs
270x8
270x8
270x6

Preacher machine Curls
130x8
drop 100x6
drop 70x6
100x6 
drop 70x6
drop 40x6

Incline Machine Curls
70x8 drop
40x8
70x8 drop
40x8

Rope Crunch
60x10
80x8 
drop 60x8
drop 40x10


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2004)

Last game of Regular season Hockey tonite, didn't mean anything, and go figure I tweak my groin, hopefully not to bad will wait and see


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2004)

One of, if not the most important muscle   Get plenty of rest!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Last game of Regular season Hockey tonite, didn't mean anything, and go figure I tweak my groin, hopefully not to bad will wait and see


Ouch 

Use ice


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 9, 2004)

Haha very funny


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Some Ass machine (a chick machine, but it always good to try and incoporate different muscles) Still felt like a chick
> 130x10
> 130x8
> 130x8




   haha Looks like some good workouts lately!!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks YM!

Bust my ass about using a chick maching


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 9, 2004)

*Meals 03/09 No Carb*

Meal 1
2 scoops on
fish oil

Meal 2
Chicken
Brocolli

Meal 3 
2 scoops on
Flax

Meal 4
Steak
Cauliflower

Meal 5
1.5 C 1% CC
stevia
Cinn


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 9, 2004)

Groin still aggrevated, haven't done anything with it.

Tomorrow is Legs, I hope


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Groin still aggrevated, haven't done anything with it.
> 
> Tomorrow is Legs, I hope



Speaking from my current experiences don't over-do pulling your groing.   It is a very hard injury to recover from.   I'd switch up your routine or focus on exercises that do not involve using your groin.   Definately do not do lunges or squats.    Hack squats are put much less stress on your groin/ab area.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 10, 2004)

Well I don't think it is too serious.  I will test it out tonite, but don't get me wrong if things aren't going right, I am not going to mess around.

Thanks
YM


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 10, 2004)

Kyle with the Double Bi's


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

He is sooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 10, 2004)

Nice one ID.... yes he is very cute


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks Guys, I liked that pic, gotta couple more I'll post later

Meals 03/10 High Carb

Meal 1
2 scoops ON
Oats
1/2 apple
Whole Grain Bread
nat pb
fish oil

Meal 2
1.5 c CC
stevia
Cinn

Meal 3
Chicken
Brocolli
yam
1/2 apple

Meal 4
Tuna
Romaine

Meal 5
Prime Rib
Romaine
Potato  needed a carb source

Meal 6
2 scoops on
oats
fish oil


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 10, 2004)

*Legs 03/10*

Well tried legs today, thought my groin might not be that bad and I could complete a full workout, well I was wrong, so it was a shitty workout because I didn't want cause any more problems

Superset Leg PRess/Leg Ext
180x10/ 135x10
360x10/ 185x10
540x8/ 210x8
540x8/ 210x8 started to feel groin acting up
540x8/ 210x8 All pressing movements cancelled for this workout 

Superset SLDL/ Leg Curl
135x10/150x8
185x7/150x8
225x5/150x8

Seated Leg curl
150x8
150x8
165x8

Standing Calve Raise
285x10
285x10
285x10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 11, 2004)

> Well tried legs today, thought my groin might not be that bad and I could complete a full workout, well I was wrong, so it was a shitty workout because I didn't want cause any more problems



Smart move  

Still looked like a good workout!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2004)

What a great pic ID!  He is very cute.

Nice try on the workout, take it easy. Keep stretching there too, that may help!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Meals 03/11 no carb*

Meal 1
2 scoops on
fish oil

Meal 2
1% CC
stevia
Cinn

Meal 3
Tuna
Romaine
ACV
fish oil

Meal 4
2 scoops on
flax

Meal 5
chicken
romaine
newmans

meal 6
 2scoops on
fish oil


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Push 03/11*

Bench
Bar x10
135x15
185x10
225x8
225x6
225x5 drop 135x10

Pec Dec
165x10
165x10
165x10

DB Military
50x8
60x8
70x7
60x8

Front/Lat/ Rev Raises
15/15/15x8
15/15/15x8

Upright rows
110x8 drop 80x8
110x8 drop 80x8
110x8 drop 70x8

skull crushers/cg press superset
90x6/90x8
90x6/90x8
90x6/90x8

cg press down
130x8 drop 100x8
130x8 drop 100x8


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2004)

He's beatiful Iain.  

You going to have him all jacked before he's 6 aren't you?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2004)

Naw I am just making sure he is left handed so he can make the big coin pictching for the Bosox's or something


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Push 03/11*



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Bench
> Bar x10
> 135x15
> ...




Looks like another good workout!!

Where in Ontario are you??    I used to spend a lot of summers in 
Colchester, Harrow, and Windsor.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 12, 2004)

Thanks

Not sure where Colchester and Harrow are?

But windsor is about 3 hours south, I live in Brantford.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2004)

Gotcha   Colchester is the near Point Peele (s/p??) along Lake Erie.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 12, 2004)

Cool you got a cottage there?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2004)

My family did from 1970 - 1996.   I haven't been back since about 2001.   It was alot of fun in the summer time


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah I have to admit Canada is pretty awesome.

J/k but Canada is pretty awesome

You should try heading up to Cottage country in th Muskokas, amazing


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2004)

I'll have to lookup the "Muskokas".

I do like Canada too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 12, 2004)

W/O's looking great man! So when do we get some new pics?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 12, 2004)

Hmmmm.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 13, 2004)

Today is a sad, sad day 

I was about to cook up some chicken on my Foreman Grill.

I plugged it in and nothing, I tried a couple of good hard wacks and still nothing.

My friend the Grill you will be missed.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 13, 2004)

Happened to me buddy! Bought a new one the same day.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Pull 03/13*

hammer strength cg row
90*10
180*10
360*6
360*6
270*7, 180*7, 90*10
270*7, 180*7, 90*10

db row
70*10
90*8
100*6

hammer strength shrugs
270*10
360*8
360*8, 270*8, 180*8
360*8, 270*8, 180*8

ez curl ss/ incline db curl
80*10/25*7
80*8/25*7
80*8/25*6

db curl
50*6
45*6
25*6, 30*6, 35*4, 40*4, 35*3, 30*4, 25*5

rope crunch ss/ cross over rope crunch
80*7/80*4
80*5/80*4
80*4*80*3

ab machine
150*8
150*8
150*8

leg raise machine
120*7
120*7
120*7


----------



## Jill (Mar 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Today is a sad, sad day
> 
> I was about to cook up some chicken on my Foreman Grill.
> ...


The same thing happned to me-I just returned it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 13, 2004)

That looks like an awesome workout ID!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Legs 03/15*

Groin is a go! 

Squat Machine
90x20
180x10
270x10
360x8
450x7
450x7
360x8

Lunge Machine
100x8
120x8
120x8

Leg Ext
225x10
245x8
275x8
275x7

SLDL
135x10
225x7
225x6

Lying LEg Curl
150x10
165x7
150x7

Standing Calf Raise ss/Donkey Calf Raise
285x8/300x8
285x8/300x10
285x7/300x6


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2004)

> Groin is a go!



Good to hear!!


Work 'dem wheels!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 15, 2004)

Yeah groin!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Meals 03/15 no carb*

MEal 1
2 scoops on
fish oil

Meal 2
cc
stevia
Cinn

Meal 3
Chicken
Spring Salad no dressing

Meal 4
2 scoops on

Meal 5
8 oz Sirloin
cauliflower

Meal 6
2 scoops on
fish oil


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 15, 2004)

lost our hockey game, done for the season 

Ohh well time to golf shortly


----------



## Jodi (Mar 15, 2004)

How many G of fish oil you getting in?

Golf -


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 15, 2004)

15 grams most of the time, sometimes only ten if I forget during the day 

Golf  I'm shit, but I get to kick the crap out of a golf course and down a load of beer to make up for it


----------



## Jodi (Mar 15, 2004)

15G or 15 caps?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 15, 2004)

15 caps equals 15g

Or do you want to know the epa/dha content, there standard 180/120

so around 4.5g of epa/dha


----------



## Jodi (Mar 15, 2004)

LOL - Yeah EPA/DHA

  I know 15 caps = 15G Fat.

I would suggest increasing your fish caps to 20 CAPS per day


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 15, 2004)

Damn, alrighty 

Fish oil ain't cheap here, like y'all down south 

Costco here I come.

Probably gonna add cardio in soon 

I think I am making alright progress, I like what I am seeing in the mirror, although I am always sceptical about whether I will be where I want by april 30th.  I guess, we all have to learn.  

Thanks Jodi, way to late for me, have a good night


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2004)

http://store.yahoo.com/elitelabs/aldeepseafis5.html


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks Prem


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Meals 03/16 high carb*

Meal 1
2 scoops on
oats
whole grain bread
berries
fish oil

Meal 2
tuna
fish oil
romaine

Meal 3
sirloin
yam
1/2 apple
Fish oil

Meal 4
2 scoops on
flax

Meal 5
Chicken
Rice
1/2 apple
fish oil

Meal 6
2 scoops on
oat bran
1/2 apple


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Push 03/16*

Incline DB
50x10
50x10
75x10
90x8
95x6  I was really happy with this, had some help on the kick up, but was all me 
85x8

Seated Hammer Strength Press
180x8
180x8
180x6

Pec Dec
165x10
165x10
195x8

CG Press Smith Machine
135x10
185x7
205x5.5
135x8

CG press downs
120x8
120x8
120x8

Hammer Strength Miltary
180x6
180x6

Rev Pec
120x6
120x6


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2004)

95 on the incline!!!  Good job man.....damn you guys are getting so strong!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Patrick


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Meals 03/17 no carb*

Meal 1
2 scoops on
fish oil

Meal 2
Chicken
Romaine
ACV
Fish oil

Meal 3
2 scoops on
flax

Meal 4
Beef
Romaine
Fish oil

Meal 5
1% CC
Stevia
Cinn
Fish oil


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Meals 03/18*

meal 1
2 scoop on
oats
1/2 pear
fish oil

meal2
1% CC
stevia
Cinn
Fish oil

MEal 3
Chicken
Brocolli
fish oil

Meal 4
Tuna
Romaine

Meal 5
chicken
rice
romaine
fishoil
1/2 pear

meal 6
2 scoop on
oat bran
1/2 apple


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2004)

*pull 03/18*

rack dead
135x10
225x10
315x6
335x4
285x8

Bent Rows
135x11
185x7
205x5
135x10
135x10

WG HS Pull Downs
270x8
320x4
270x8
270x8

DB curls
45x10
50x8
50x5, 40x5, 30x5

Incline Machine Curls 
130x10
130x10
130x10
130x10

Rope Crunch
80x8
80x8
80x8

Ab Mchine
150x8
150x8
150x8


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

Picts?


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

Any noticible results since you started cc ID?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2004)

Picts ya maybe, I am working on them

It is slow progress, but I am starting to see things.

A little bit of vascularity in the Arms(forearms), no shoulders yet.
Starting to see a little more Definition in Back. 
Wife said Love Handles were shrinking.  I'm down about 6lbs. @ 223lbs
It is just my gut, ass and thighs that are going to be the hard part, as usual

Probably gonna start Cardio next week, I keep putting this off, as well as tanning (although I like tanning)


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2004)

I did the insta tan today and liked that!  W/O looking good and congrats on losing 6 lbs. I've been at it for 6 weeks and haven't lost that much!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2004)

like the spray on


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2004)

yeah but your measurements r doing ok, got your bf checked lately


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2004)

yeah, it's spray on. I've never had my BF checked. I'm afraid to to be honest. Last time I had it checked I was 275 and it was 32%. I have one of those electrical impulse scales and it says I'm 19%. I really hope thats not true!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2004)

those electric ones are garbage, when I was around 15% it said I was 20%+

ever heard of a nocturnal baby, well I got one


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2004)

Haha! poor Iain!  How is Kyle doing?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 19, 2004)

The diet and workouts are looking good!!

Now start the CARDIO !! 

Keep it up!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 19, 2004)

*Meals 03/19 no carb*

Meal 1
2 scoops on
fish oil

Meal 2
1%CC
Stevia
Cinn
Fish oil

Meal 3
Chicken
Romaine
Fish oil

Meal 4
2 scoops on
flax

Meal 5
Sirloin
Brocolli
Cauliflower

Meal 6
1% CC
Stevia
Cinn
Fish oil


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2004)

How you feeling on the plan?  Still good?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Picts ya maybe, I am working on them
> 
> It is slow progress, but I am starting to see things.
> ...




Yeah, Actually I am really liking this eating plan, super easy to follow, and I don't feel like I am restricting myself 

Although I am not sure about my progress, Where I should be at, and how much more I should expect by the end of April.  I still think things are going well.  Just wish I could see the future. 

I guess it is a learning experience on how my body will react to this diet, and how to adjust next time I try a cut with it.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 20, 2004)

*LEgs 03/20*

Leg Press superset Leg Ext
180x15/140x10
360x10/210x10
540x10/240x8
630x10/240x8
630x8/240x7

Squat Machine
270x10
360x10
450x8
450x7

Seated Leg curl
150x10
180x8
180x8

SLDL superset lying leg curl
185x10/130x10
225x7/130x10
225x6/130x10

Seated Calf Raise
180x10
180x10
180x10

Donkey Calf Raise
320x10
340x10
360x8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: LEgs 03/20*



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Leg Press superset Leg Ext
> 180x15/140x10
> 360x10/210x10
> ...




MY LEGS are sore from looking at your workout!!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks YM 

Just starting to feel it a little tonite. I don't usually get to sore unless I switch things up or after taking a week off.  But it was an awesome feeling workout.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 21, 2004)

*Meals 03/20 High Carb*

Meal 1 
2 scoops on
Oats
whole grain Bread
Berries
fish oil

Meal 2
2 scoops on
oat bran
Fibre one
1/2 Apple

Meal 3
Chicken
Romaine
Brown Rice
Fish oil

Meal 4
1% CC
Stevia
Cinn
Fish oil

Meal 5
Ground Beef
Broccoli
Whole Grain Bread

and a couple of lo-carb beers   I know, I know.  It was guys night out and we did a poker night.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 21, 2004)

*Meals 03/21 No Carb*

Meal 1
2 scoops on
Fish oil

Meal 2
Chicken 
Romaine

Meal 3
Chicken
Broccoli

Meal 4
2 scoops on

Meal 5
1%CC
Stevia
Cinn

Meal 5
2 scoops on
Fish oil
Nat PB


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 21, 2004)

*Push 03/21*

A tribute to P-funk for reccommending to try shoulder first.

DB Shoulder PRess
40x15
60x10
70x8
75x6
70x6

Behind the Back Cable Laterals
25x8
30x8
25x8

Upright Cable Rows
130x10
130x10
130x10

Flat Bench
135x15
185x8
205x7
225x5

Inlince DB Fly
40x10
50x8
50x8

French Press superset CG Press
80x10/80x10
80x8/80x10
80x8/80x10

CG Press down
130x10
130x10
130x8, 110x8, 90x8, 70x8

Felt good to change things up, nice to give shoulders a little more work, Chest suffered, never realized how much the shoulders are used to stabilize during BP.  Triceps came out with an awesome pump that I haven't had in a while for whatever reason   Nice Variation


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 23, 2004)

*Meals 03/22 Low Carb*

Meal 1
2 scoop on
Oats
fish oil
1/2 apple

Meal 2
1%cc
Stevia
Cinn
Fish oil

Meal 3
Chicken
Romaine
ACV
Fish oil

Meal 4
2 scoops on
Flax

Meal 5
Pork Tenderloin
Cauliflower
Yam
1/2 apple


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 23, 2004)

Well, this lack of sleep thing finally caught up with me last night.

Missed my last meal and my workout out on a low carb day.  

Shit happens, just have to make up for it today


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah, don't let it get to you! Especially considering your present circumstance!! I think your doing great man!!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for the support Rock

Oh its not getting to me.  I love it, kids are great!

I just love my sleep to, which is the hard part. 

I will be starting cardio today


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2004)

what kind of cardio and for how long?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 23, 2004)

Probabaly alternate between standard Cardio one day and Hit the next.  Will be doing around 3 days a week on no Carb DAys.

Weekdays will be in the night after workout.  While weekend will be in the morn.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 23, 2004)

*Meals 03/23 no carb*

Meal 1
2 scoops on
fish oil

Meal 2
1% cc
stevia
Cinn
Fish oil

Meal 3
Chicken
Romaine
ACV
Fish oil

Meal 4
2 scoops on
Flax

Meal 5
Beef tenderloin
Brocolli
Fish oil

Meal 6
2 scoops on


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I will be starting cardio today


Sucks to be you


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 23, 2004)

*Pull 03/23*

WG overhand Hammerstrength rows
90x10
180x10
270x10
360x4
270x8
270x8

CG Cable Rows
200x10
220x7
210x7

Hammer Strength Shrugs
270x10
360x8
360x8
360x8

BB Curls
90x10
90x8
90x8

Incline Machine Curls
130x10
160x8
160x8

Rope Crunches
90x8
90x8
110x4
110x4, 80x4, 50x4

15 min Cardio about 10 min HITT and 5 standard on eliptical.  Fuck was that a bitch no wonder I hate cardio.  But right now it is a necessary evil


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 23, 2004)

*Carb cycling Layout update*

This is how my schedule is going to follow for the time being.  Let me know you thoughts

Day 1 High carb-Legs-no cardio
Day 2 No Carb-Push-Cardio
Day 3 Lo Carb-Pull- no Cardio
Day 4 No Carb-Rest- Cardio

Repeat

Cardio will occur 3 times a week,  I will make it 2 HIT and one Standard Cardio, probably on the Elipitcal machine.

Comments are welcome


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Haha, welcome to the club!!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Sucks to be you



You were just waiting to throw a jab at me weren't you.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Haha, welcome to the club!!




Geez they all are coming out of the wood work tonite.  It's like I poked fun at you when things were getting taken out of your diet


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Carb cycling Layout update*



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> This is how my schedule is going to follow for the time being.  Let me know you thoughts
> 
> Day 1 High carb-Legs-no cardio
> ...


I think its too much cardio at one.  I would start with 2x per week and then in 2 weeks add another HIIT.  JMO!

Don't put all your tweaks in one basket


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Geez they all are coming out of the wood work tonite.  It's like I poked fun at you when things were getting taken out of your diet


POKED FUN?!?! You were the instigator for my food and shakes being taken away!!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: Carb cycling Layout update*



> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I think its too much cardio at one.  I would start with 2x per week and then in 2 weeks add another HIIT.  JMO!
> 
> Don't put all your tweaks in one basket




Oaky Doke!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Meals 03/24 High Carb*

MEal 1
2 scoops on
Whole Grain Bread
Oats
1/2 apple
fish oil

Meal 2
1%CC
Stevia
Cinn
Fish oil

Meal 3
Beef tenderloin
yam
1/2 apple
fish oil

MEal 4
2 scoops on
flax

Meal 5
chicken
Romaine
acv
Brown rice
1/2 apple
fish oil

Meal 6
2 scoops on
oats
1/2 apple


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Legs 03/24 short and sweet*

squat  machine
90*10
180*10
270*10
360*8
360*8
410*6

leg ext
210*10
270*10
270*10
270*8

1 leg ham press
270*8
270*8
270*8

lying leg curl
150*10
150*10
165*7

standing calve raise
300*8
300*8
300*8


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Meals 03/25 no carb*

MEal 1
2 scoops on
Fish oil

Meal 2
1% CC
Stevia
Cinn
Fish oil

Meal 3
Chicken
Romaine
ACV
Fish oil

Meal 4
Sirloin
Brocolli
Cauliflower
Romaine

Meal 5
1% CC
Cinn
Stevia


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 29, 2004)

*******WARNING, WARNING*******

I had a shitty weekend, ate some shit.  I have been extremely tired the last week, and gave into some urges over the weekend, not going to list things, but lets just say it ended with a Brownie Sunday from DQ.

Will just call it a refeed, Yeah that is it a refeed.

I know I fucked up pretty good, but time to straighten out this mess before it gets out of control


----------



## Jodi (Mar 29, 2004)

That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 29, 2004)

Buddy- You can't beat yourself up or continue to feel bad over something that's already happened and is behind you. That said- DON'T LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN!!! Right now things like that WILL screw you! Your stronger than that Iain and when your tired or upset or whatever, eating food is not the solution to it! Find another way to uplift yourself because giving into bad food isn't even rewarding and the pleasure you do experience from it lasts a few minutes but the effect of it lasts much longer on your body and pyschologically! Be strong buddy ( I know you've got a WHOLE lot on your plate right now).


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2004)

I saw on Tv this am dairy queen cheesecake blizzards..


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Meals 03/29 No Carb*

MEal 1
2 scoops on
fish oil

MEal 2
1% CC
Stevia
Cinn

MEal 3
Chicken 
Broccoli
fish oil

Meal 4
Chicken
Romaine
ACV
Fish oil

MEal 5
2 scoops on


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Push 03/29*

Incline DB Press
50x10
50x10
70x10
90x8
85x8
85x7

Hammer Strength Press
180x10
180x9
180x8

Pec Dec
165x10
165x10
165x10

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press
180x8
180x6
180x6

Rev Pec Dec
125x10
125x10
125x10

Skullcrusher superset cg press
80x10/80x10
80x8/80x10
80x8/80x10

Rope Pressdown
100x10
100x8
80x9


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Push 03/29*



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Incline DB Press
> 50x10
> 50x10
> ...




Good work on the Incline DB PRESS!!

 

When do you do ABS/CARDIO??


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 30, 2004)

Forgot to add 20 mins Standard Cardio in there.

Abs, fall on my pull days, generally heavy and low reps, although sometimes I switch it up.

Cardio, right now about twice a week on no carb days.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Buddy- You can't beat yourself up or continue to feel bad over something that's already happened and is behind you. That said- DON'T LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN!!! Right now things like that WILL screw you! Your stronger than that Iain and when your tired or upset or whatever, eating food is not the solution to it! Find another way to uplift yourself because giving into bad food isn't even rewarding and the pleasure you do experience from it lasts a few minutes but the effect of it lasts much longer on your body and pyschologically! Be strong buddy ( I know you've got a WHOLE lot on your plate right now).



Thanks Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 30, 2004)

My pleasure!  Your busting your ass here and having awesome w/o's. I want you to feel and look your best at the end and know you kicked ass! Your doing great buddy! Awesome Incline DB!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 30, 2004)

I guess I deserve it 

Yeah last nights workout felt like shit, but I got a reasonable pump out of it.  Just felt weak.  You still posing ????


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 30, 2004)

Yes I am! But only 5 days a week. It is so freaking  hard for me!!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 30, 2004)

Do you notice any benefits from it, other than Practicing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 30, 2004)

To be honest with you no. I sweat during it but it doesn't feel like cardio.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Meals 03/30 Lo Carb*

MEal 1
2 scoops on
Oat bran
1/2 apple
Fish oil

MEal 2
Tuna
Romaine
ACV

Meal 3
Chicken
Romaine
zero cal dressing
fish oil

Meal 4
1% cc
stevia
Cinn
fish oil

Meal 5
Roast beef
cauliflower
yam
1/2 apple
fish oil

Meal 6
2 scoops on
oats
1/apple


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Pull 03/30*

Hammer strenght cg rows
90x10
180x10
270x10
360x7
320x8
270x8 drop 180x8

CG cable rows superset onearm cable rows
200x8/90x6
200x8/80x8
200x7/80x8

Hammer strength Shrugs
270x10
270x10
270x10

ez curls superset seated db curls
80x8/30x8
80x8/30x8
80x7/30x6

concentration curls
30x8
30x7
30x7

ab machine
180x10
180x10
180x10

oblique cables
100x6
100x6
100x6


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 31, 2004)

Those are some impressive numbers on the CG Hammer Row !!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks YM!

For whatever reason within the last 3-4 months, that exercise has become a strong one for me


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Meal 03/31 no carb*

MEal 1
2 scoops on
fish oil

meal 2
1%cc
stevia
cinn
Fish oil

Meal 3
roast beef
brocolli
fish oil

Meal 4
roast beef
brocolli

Meal 5
salmon
brocolli

Meal 6
1 scoop on, 1 scoop PVL
fish oil


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Cardio 03/31*

5 min warm up
20 mins HIIT

Wasn't that bad today  sweat my ass off, no not literally


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

Good, give me some of that then!! Are you going to up it to 30 min?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah I plan to increase, maybe next session 25 mins


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Yeah I plan to increase, maybe next session 25 mins


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 1, 2004)

*MEals 04/01 High Carb*

MEal 1
2 scoops PVL
oat bran
whole grain bread
1/2 apple
fish oil

Meal 2
1% CC
stevia
Cinn

Meal 3
Chicken
yam
1/2 apple
fish oil

Meal 4
chicken
Brocolli
fish oil

Meal 5
Chicken
Brown Rice
Romaine
1/2 apple
Fish oil

Meal 6
2 scoops PVL
oat bran
1/2 pear


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2004)

I don't think I could workout as late as you do.  I'd never get my ass to bed.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 1, 2004)

*Legs 04/01*

Machine Squat
90x15
180x12
270x10
360x8
410x7
410x6

Leg Press Superset Leg Ext.
540x8/210x8
630x7/210x8
630x6/210x8

SLDL
135x12
225x8
245x4
225x6

Lying Leg Curl
150x10
165x6
150x8

Standing Calve Raise super set Donkey Calve raise
285x10/340x8
285x10/340x7
285x8/300x10

Seated Calve Raise
180x8
180x8


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I don't think I could workout as late as you do.  I'd never get my ass to bed.




I went to the Gym at 9pm, not to late, just didn't get to posting till now 

Weekends cause I have no life, and well I got a little guy at home I sometimes go at like 11 or 11:30


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2004)

No life huh?  

LOSER 

How is your little one


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 1, 2004)

Jodi,

Quite the Drama your involved in at the other site


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No life huh?
> 
> LOSER
> ...




Little one is awesome growing like a weed.  Parenting is very demanding emotionally.  Just wipes me out some nights.

We had to take him  to the hospital a few times, cause he was sick the first week we brought him home, but everything is on the up an up now.

Sounds like everything is going awesome for you in AZ   Congrats.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2004)

Not that I know anything about parenting, but enjoy him while he's young and innocent 



Seriously, I'm very happy for you and I'm glad all is better and he's well.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 1, 2004)

Damn ID, good workouts and food 
Your hiding some secrets arn't you........
No pics...... the wolf in sheeps clothing will strike April 30


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Jodi,
> 
> Quite the Drama your involved in at the other site


Now this I want to know about!!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Jodi,
> 
> Quite the Drama your involved in at the other site


  Well that will be easy enough to do.

I'm banned 

Fuck him - he's a internet loser!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Well that will be easy enough to do.
> 
> I'm banned
> ...




That is too bad!  I thought you were a valuable asset over there, with a different perspective other than Beverly. 

I don't blame you for being pissed at some of the actions, rather childish in my opinion, espcially reopening a locked thread.

Should have been kept private from the get go, but you were called out and have to defend yourself, and I applaud you for that. 

BTW thanks for calling me a "LOSER"


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> That is too bad!  I thought you were a valuable asset over there, with a different perspective other than Beverly.
> 
> I don't blame you for being pissed at some of the actions, rather childish in my opinion, espcially reopening a locked thread.
> ...


Thanks Iain 

I saw the most childish behaviour from people that are alot older than myself over there.   Now that's pathetic.

Well, its done and I don't regret anything I said.  I'm glad to have finally got it off my chest instead of grinding my damn teeth everyday.  

I've never been banned from a site before.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Damn ID, good workouts and food
> Your hiding some secrets arn't you........
> No pics...... the wolf in sheeps clothing will strike April 30




Thanks Riss,  

I don't think so, My progress pales in comparison to you, Rock, and Tank.  Mind you I am happy with the way things are progressing.  I need some drastic fat loss to occur in the next four weeks to be even in the same ball park.  Then again 4 weeks is alot of time


----------



## Rissole (Apr 2, 2004)

Hell yeah!! Get stuck into it bro


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 2, 2004)

Listen to Jodi Iain! And it will come quick.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 2, 2004)

*Meals 04/02*

Meal 1
2 scoops PVL
fish oil

MEal 2
1% CC
cinn
Stevia

Meal 3
Shrimp
Brocolli
Fish oil

Meal 4
Chicken
Brocolli
Fish oil

Meal 5
Chicken 
Brocolli
Cauliflower
Fishoil


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 3, 2004)

Legs are still sore from the other day, hopefully a job after my workout will get rid of that.  

They were a little sore from then HIIT and then the leg workout the next day topped it off.

Time to go find out.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 3, 2004)

I did squats yesterday Iain for the first time in awhile and I'm outta the gym today because I can hardly walk! Luckily it's No Carb for me and I got all my cardio in for the week


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Push 04/03*

First off I hate going to the gym first thing in the morning 

No energy levels 

DB Miltary
40x15
40x10
60x10
70x8
70x8

upright Rows
100x10
120x10
120x10

Bent DB Raises
20x10
30x4
20x8

DB Flat Bench
50x10
80x10
90x8
90x7

Cable Cross Over
60x10
80x8
80x7

CG Bench Press
135x10
135x10
135x10

Rope Press down
100x10
100x10
100x10

20 mins Standard Cardio on Treadmill


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 3, 2004)

I LOVE it first thing in the morning. I don't have the energy later in the day.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 4, 2004)

In a rush, so meals were good the last couple of days.  Yesterday was lo carb and today was no carb.

Went out for Seafood last night :yummy: Crawdaddies, Blue tip Oysters, Tilapia

Gym closed early today and missed my workout


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Meals 04/05*

Meal 1
2 scoops PVL
oats
fish oil
1/2 apple

Meal 2
1% CC
cinn
Stevia
Fish oil

Meal 3
chicken
Brocolli
Fish oil

Meal 4
Chicken
Brocolli

Meal 5
Beef Tenderloin
Brown Rice
Brocolli 
fish oil
1/2 apple

Meal 6
2 scoops PVL
oat bran
1/2 apple


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Pull 04/05*

wg Pulldowns (cable)
100x15
130x12
180x8
205x7
195x6

DB Rows
80x10
95x8
105x8

Hammer Strength Shrugs
320x10
320x10
320x10

Hammer Cable Curls
70x8
70x8
70x8

Preacher Hammer Strength Curls
90x8
90x8
90x8

Rope Crunches
100x8
100x7
100x5

Decline Weighted Crunch (Jodi you are a machine)
45x8
45x8
45x8

25 mins Standard Cardio


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Meals 04/07 no carb*

Meal 1
2 scoops PVL
fish oil

Meal 2
1% CC
Cinn
Stevia
Fishoil

Meal 3
Chicken
Brocolli
Fish oil

Meal 4
Chicken
Brocolli

Meal 5
Sirloin
Romaine Lettuce
Touch of Dressing

Meal 6
2 scoops pvl
Fish oil


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 6, 2004)

25 Mins of HIIT Cardio


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 6, 2004)

25 min. Moving up buddy, how was it?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Pull 04/05*



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> 
> Decline Weighted Crunch (Jodi you are a machine)
> 45x8
> ...


If you recall, I only do 4 reps


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 6, 2004)

Is that a weighted crunch or sit-up? Do you hold the weight on your chest?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hold the Weight(plate) on the Chest

And I couldn't imagine throwing another 45 on there   But my abs are feeling the different movement today


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> 25 min. Moving up buddy, how was it?




Good, Got to watch part of American Idol and Then the Beginning 24.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 6, 2004)

I watched the end of Average Joe and Happy family and Scrubs! 

I can't go much past 10lbs behind my head on sit-ups.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Meals 4/07 High carb*

MEal 1
2 scoop pvl
oat bran
whole grain bread
nat PB
fish oil
1/2 apple

Meal2
1% CC
cinn
Stevia
fish oil

Meal 3
Chicken 
Brown Rice
1/2 apple
Fish oil

Meal 4
Chicken 
Brocolli

Meal 5
Chicken
Brocollis
BrownRice
1/2 apple
Fish oil

Meal 6
2 scoops PVL
oats
1/2 apple


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Legs 04/07*

Squats
135x10
135x10
225x5
225x4 form gets sloppy lower back, legs are fine
135x8 jump squats
135x8 jump squats
135x8 jump squats

Hack Squat
180x8
180x8
230x8

Leg Ext
210x10
245x8
270x8
270x8
300x8

Seated Leg Curls
135x10
150x10
165x10
180x8

Standing Sinlge Leg curl
75x8
75x8
90x6

45 degree single Calve raise superset 45 degree calf raise
360x4/360x20
360x4/360x20
360x4/360x20

Seated Calf Raise
140x8
140x8
140x8

I hate Squats so might as well do some more
135x8
135x8


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2004)

Are you kidding with the 135lbs jump squats??


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 7, 2004)

no why? should I not be doing that much weight, bad on joints?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2004)

You did  twp heavy sets (high intensity) at 225 for 4-5 reps!!  You can't try and do something explosive like a jump squat after taht.  You are lucky you didn't tear a hamstring.  Or even worse if your form starts to go on the heavy sets then your back must be weak and then you go and try jump squats with 135lbs loaded on your spine.  That just sounds like an ugly injury wating to happen.  Explsive power lifts before heavy strength lifts.  Do jump squats with bodyweight or some light Dumbells help at your side.  Jumpiing with weight on your back places a lot of shock absorbtion on the spine.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks Patrick!

I appreciate you explaining things.  Can't say I know a shit load about training and human mechanics, but I do find your knowledge and posts very informative.

I will know better now thanks

Iain


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2004)

Just be safe bro.  Here is a squat routin that I like to put some of my more experienced traines through that you may like to try:

superset-  4 sets
a) Barbell squat  5 reps per set  (using 75% of your 1RM....which 
    is your 10RM)
b) Body weight walking lunges 40 reps each set


then you can also try this one:

superset
a) Barbell squat-  5 reps per set  (using 75% of your 1RM....which 
    is your 10RM)
b) bodyweight jump squats- 12 reps per set (make sure they are 
    explosive and you are landing in a squat stance, knees bent, 
    to absorb force and explode back up as fast as you can)


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 8, 2004)

Much Appreciated


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Meals 04/08 no carb*

Meal 1
2 scoops pvl
fish oil

Meal 2
1% cc
cinn
Stevia
Fish oil

Meal 3
Chicken
Romaine
Touch of dressing
fish oil

Meal 4
2 scoops pvl
flax

Meal 5
Turkey Burger
brocolli
Fish oil

Meal 6
2 scoops pvl


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Push 04/08*

Incline BP
135x15
135x10
185x9
205x6
185x6

Cable Cross over
70x8
80x7
70x8
70x8

DB Military
50x10
60x10
70x6

Behind the back Cable Laterals
25x10
30x8
30x8

CG BP
135x10
155x8
175x6

CG press down
130x10
130x10
130x10


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 9, 2004)

Aren't you starting TP-PT program soon?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 9, 2004)

26th 

I want to continue this cut until the end of the month.  The last week of my cut I will begin the program, and then change over to a slight bulk.  I figured since this is a mass gaining program I should as least be in a caloric surplus to take the most advantage of it.  

I'll be watching you guys until I start


----------



## Jodi (Apr 9, 2004)

Why not recomp?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 9, 2004)

Cause I want muscle 

Actually I have been tossing up the idea between the two. and may settle inbetween (if that makes any sense).  I think a caloric surplus would be benificial with this plan,  although I realize that we will be increase Carb days so that by 4 weeks we will be in the +.

I got some thinking to do,  I guess alot will have to do with my progress over the next few weeks.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 9, 2004)

Is your cut going well?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 9, 2004)

It is going pretty good,  Couple of things threw loops into it.  :cough: Baby :cough:

I don't think I will be where I want, but I Have made some good progress from my original pictures at the beginning.

I know I am doing this for myself, but I am competitive and I see everyone else, getting ripped and I get frustrated.  I keep telling my self this is a learning process to figure out what works and doesn't work.

I think the cardio has helped alot, probably should have started earlier.  Feel a little harder since I started doing some cardio.

Sorry to ramble, just sharing my thoughts.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 9, 2004)

I think you can put on some good muscle doing recomp. That's what I plan to do.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 9, 2004)

It's not ramble.

So, I know with carb cycling you CAN'T use a scale to monitor progress.  So how have you been monitoring?  Do you see changes?  Do you have a change in bodyweight, measurements etc?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 9, 2004)

To be honest by the Mirror and by feeling myself   ( i know I left my self open for a shot there.  Looking for more Vascularity and muscle defenition.

It is a holiday up here and I am at work  so I ran into the Shop and checked with the shipping scale weighing in at around 220 right now after a no carb day with Weights and cardio.  Can't remember the last time I weighed myself 

I haven't taken measurements, I know  

Actually gonna order the measuring tape and skin fold package from BN, to keep better track of progress.

So really I have been going on a visual thing and how I feel emotionally and physically to judge my progress, I know hard to evaluate, which I regret now.

Got my BF checked before the cut, need to get it done again, I think that is going to be a good indicator, I just don't want it to be discouraging


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I think you can put on some good muscle doing recomp. That's what I plan to do.




I agree rock, I  think some good muscle can be put on, while recomping.  

I guess I am not sure yet.  

Since this is a mass gaining program, I guess I want to make the most of the opportunity and put on the most muscle possible.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Why not recomp?




Ok Question, 

What is the real defenition of a recomp?  

I would think it is a maintanence type diet, not really looking to put on weight, but achieve lean mass gains and lose BF.  After reading a few threads, I keep seeing Recomp used in similar fashion to a bulk.

Confused please help?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 9, 2004)

It's manipulating your diet and training so that you continue to lose bodyfat and gain muscle.  Hence the changes you see in TP's suggested diet for recomp.


----------

